# EligiblE for NZ PR?



## avchan (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi
I have done 3 yrs diploma in electonics and have more than 8+ yrs in Telecom(CORE NETWORK) .
Age-34,IELTS:L-7.5,S-6,W-6,R-6
Spouse:B Sc Nursing(8+ Experince),IELTS:L-7,S-6,W-5.5,R-6,age-33
Child: 1 (4 yr old )
am i eligible to apply for PR in Newzealand.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

avchan said:


> Hi
> I have done 3 yrs diploma in electonics and have more than 8+ yrs in Telecom(CORE NETWORK) .
> Age-34,IELTS:L-7.5,S-6,W-6,R-6
> Spouse:B Sc Nursing(8+ Experince),IELTS:L-7,S-6,W-5.5,R-6,age-33
> ...


If you meet the requirements of a Residency Visa via the Skilled Migrant Route and have enough points on the Expression Of Interest (minimum 100) then yes you should be eligible.

Have a look at the requirements and check out the points indicator.
If you need more clarification, first of all check out Immigration NZ's Ops Manual.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> If you meet the requirements of a Residency Visa via the Skilled Migrant Route and have enough points on the Expression Of Interest (minimum 100) then yes you should be eligible.
> 
> Have a look at the requirements and check out the points indicator.
> If you need more clarification, first of all check out Immigration NZ's Ops Manual.
> ...


*Hi Escapedtonz*

I have gone through the basic checks. I am into software testing with 3+ years of work ex. Site says bachelor degree with atleast 72 credits of over 7 . What does this mean? I attained bachelor of engineering. We have credit system in B Tech. How to calculate, if I attained 7+ in atleast 72 of the credits?

Also could you please specify the whole process, if it is feasible for you?

I really look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks
Himanshu


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

himanshubansal said:


> Hi Escapedtonz
> 
> I have gone through the basic checks. I am into software testing with 3+ years of work ex. Site says bachelor degree with atleast 72 credits of over 7 . What does this mean? I attained bachelor of engineering. We have credit system in B Tech. How to calculate, if I attained 7+ in atleast 72 of the credits?
> 
> ...


Where have you found that information stating 72 credits of over 7 - which site, can you post a link ?
Never seen anything like that myself.

Which whole process do you wish to understand - Residency via SMC ?

Regards,


----------

